# Wrinkles in replacement trunk seal normal??



## processengr (Aug 17, 2017)

I had the trunk seal replaced by Tesla Mobile in my 1918 June build model 3, hoping to prevent the water pouring into the trunk when opened in the rain. Tech said the wrinkles are normal, will work out in a couple of months...
Anyone else had the rear trunk seal replaced?


----------



## orekart (Nov 15, 2018)

Yeah, unfortunately normal. Mine actually leak (when snow and ice covering the gap melt, less so for rain) and that's normal too. You could try a warm day and some trim tools to make it less terrible, the adhesive strip needs a detail oriented fool to install properly and I don't feel that a Tesla repair will ever get it right.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

The seal ends up like that because it's shipped folded over in a tiny box. You can sometimes straighten it out a bit by tugging on it like clothes that are too tight. You might also have luck by warming it up with a hair dryer and seeing if that makes it pop back to its original shape.


----------

